# [Word] begins with [letter]



## Dodgit

Hi,

I have a series of advertising slogans using basically the same idea. Say the name of the manufacturer begins with the letter K and it wants to be seen as reliable - the slogan would be:

Reliability begins with a K

My question is, could this work in Korean? If so, would it be as simple as saying:

신뢰성은 K로 시작됩니다

or 

신뢰성은 공로 시작됩니다?

Thanks (and sorry if it's a silly question!)


----------



## boomluck

Dodgit said:


> Reliability begins with a K
> 
> My question is, could this work in Korean? If so, would it be as simple as saying:
> 
> 신뢰성은 K로 시작됩니다



I am not sure what 공 means there in the second sentence, but the English sentence and Korean translation seem right.


----------



## Dodgit

Thanks very much. The 공 was supposed to be the first character of the Korean nane and so correspond to the K (the first letter of the English name) in the first sentence. Does that work?


----------



## boomluck

Dodgit said:


> Thanks very much. The 공 was supposed to be the first character of the Korean nane and so correspond to the K (the first letter of the English name) in the first sentence. Does that work?



oh, in that case, just be careful with the post-position, which is the 로. 

If the name doesn't have a final consonant, we use 로.
But if the name has a final consonant, we use 으로. Except for ㄹ.

신뢰성은 마음으로 시작됩니다.
신뢰성은 소리로 시작됩니다.
신뢰성은 마을로 시작됩니다. (The exception. 마을으로 x)
신뢰성은 멋으로 시작됩니다.

As I was writing the examples, I kind of had the feeling that 로 or 으로 wouldn't work for some nouns. The post-position should change depending on which noun is used.


----------



## Dodgit

Much appreciated!


----------

